# Mavs NBA 2K7 ratings



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="1"><tbody><tr><th>last name</th><th>first name</th><th>position</th><th>overall</th><th>shot close</th><th>shot medium</th><th>shot 3pt</th><th>shot ft</th><th>layup</th><th>dunk</th><th>ball handling</th><th>pass</th><th>low post off</th><th>low post def</th><th>block</th><th>steal</th><th>reb off</th><th>reb def</th><th>speed</th><th>stamina</th><th>durability</th><th>off aware</th><th>def aware</th></tr> <tr><td>Terry</td><td>Jason</td><td>pg</td><td>84</td><td>89</td><td>84</td><td>86</td><td>80</td><td>88</td><td>71</td><td>91</td><td>69</td><td>58</td><td>55</td><td>56</td><td>79</td><td>54</td><td>51</td><td>90</td><td>90</td><td>80</td><td>93</td><td>78</td></tr> <tr><td>Harris</td><td>Devin</td><td>pg</td><td>78</td><td>79</td><td>75</td><td>69</td><td>72</td><td>93</td><td>79</td><td>92</td><td>68</td><td>56</td><td>54</td><td>60</td><td>84</td><td>61</td><td>58</td><td>92</td><td>95</td><td>75</td><td>83</td><td>76</td></tr> <tr><td>Howard</td><td>Josh</td><td>sf</td><td>83</td><td>92</td><td>79</td><td>83</td><td>73</td><td>86</td><td>79</td><td>76</td><td>57</td><td>71</td><td>68</td><td>62</td><td>78</td><td>79</td><td>76</td><td>77</td><td>95</td><td>75</td><td>86</td><td>79</td></tr> <tr><td>Nowitzki</td><td>Dirk</td><td>pf</td><td>97</td><td>99</td><td>96</td><td>87</td><td>90</td><td>69</td><td>73</td><td>73</td><td>59</td><td>92</td><td>74</td><td>76</td><td>57</td><td>74</td><td>91</td><td>70</td><td>90</td><td>85</td><td>99</td><td>74</td></tr> <tr><td>Dampier</td><td>Erick</td><td>c</td><td>75</td><td>77</td><td>57</td><td>50</td><td>59</td><td>50</td><td>68</td><td>50</td><td>53</td><td>68</td><td>68</td><td>82</td><td>53</td><td>91</td><td>84</td><td>59</td><td>75</td><td>70</td><td>72</td><td>74</td></tr> <tr><td>Stackhouse</td><td>Jerry</td><td>sg</td><td>78</td><td>94</td><td>78</td><td>73</td><td>88</td><td>90</td><td>80</td><td>80</td><td>65</td><td>75</td><td>70</td><td>53</td><td>63</td><td>61</td><td>59</td><td>85</td><td>85</td><td>60</td><td>84</td><td>68</td></tr> <tr><td>Diop</td><td>DeSagana</td><td>c</td><td>77</td><td>75</td><td>50</td><td>50</td><td>54</td><td>50</td><td>60</td><td>55</td><td>51</td><td>70</td><td>80</td><td>94</td><td>70</td><td>88</td><td>83</td><td>60</td><td>70</td><td>80</td><td>61</td><td>77</td></tr> <tr><td>Johnson</td><td>Anthony</td><td>pg</td><td>77</td><td>65</td><td>76</td><td>78</td><td>75</td><td>84</td><td>52</td><td>85</td><td>79</td><td>55</td><td>60</td><td>58</td><td>73</td><td>57</td><td>55</td><td>80</td><td>85</td><td>75</td><td>83</td><td>76</td></tr> <tr><td>Croshere</td><td>Austin</td><td>pf</td><td>75</td><td>82</td><td>73</td><td>84</td><td>88</td><td>73</td><td>62</td><td>65</td><td>56</td><td>68</td><td>68</td><td>53</td><td>57</td><td>73</td><td>82</td><td>72</td><td>80</td><td>75</td><td>81</td><td>59</td></tr> <tr><td>Buckner</td><td>Greg</td><td>sg</td><td>71</td><td>50</td><td>70</td><td>80</td><td>78</td><td>76</td><td>56</td><td>76</td><td>59</td><td>62</td><td>67</td><td>58</td><td>84</td><td>59</td><td>69</td><td>75</td><td>85</td><td>80</td><td>62</td><td>78</td></tr> <tr><td>George</td><td>Devean</td><td>sf</td><td>73</td><td>65</td><td>71</td><td>76</td><td>67</td><td>80</td><td>77</td><td>74</td><td>55</td><td>58</td><td>61</td><td>67</td><td>77</td><td>73</td><td>71</td><td>79</td><td>85</td><td>70</td><td>72</td><td>79</td></tr> <tr><td>Ager</td><td>Maurice</td><td>sg</td><td>72</td><td>77</td><td>75</td><td>79</td><td>76</td><td>88</td><td>81</td><td>79</td><td>57</td><td>56</td><td>54</td><td>59</td><td>64</td><td>57</td><td>63</td><td>86</td><td>95</td><td>85</td><td>73</td><td>62</td></tr> <tr><td>Mbenga</td><td>DJ</td><td>c</td><td>63</td><td>50</td><td>50</td><td>50</td><td>60</td><td>52</td><td>66</td><td>50</td><td>58</td><td>70</td><td>70</td><td>74</td><td>65</td><td>70</td><td>71</td><td>55</td><td>70</td><td>85</td><td>54</td><td>60</td></tr> <tr><td>Ebi</td><td>Ndudi</td><td>sf</td><td>65</td><td>75</td><td>63</td><td>50</td><td>47</td><td>78</td><td>70</td><td>70</td><td>60</td><td>70</td><td>55</td><td>65</td><td>62</td><td>67</td><td>70</td><td>75</td><td>90</td><td>75</td><td>65</td><td>65</td></tr></tbody></table>
Linkage


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't see how overrall Devin is as good as Stack, and why Damp is so low, but overrall pretty true.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think they are underrating J-Ho's ball handling, as well as Dirks. And Devin isn't as good as Stack yet. Also, when did we sign Ebi to the season, as far as I know we only signed him for the training camp.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pops and DW better be free agents so we can sign them...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Devin got a '93' on layups.

Seems like he's blown 93 layups. :whaasup:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Devin got a '93' on layups.
> 
> Seems like he's blown 93 layups. :whaasup:


Same goes for Stack and his dunks...... :sigh:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

68 for Dirk in layups?

I see I'm going to be doing alot of editing, not just for the Mavs though...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The layup stat is made for guards.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Pops and DW better be free agents so we can sign them...


Dre...Pops has been a Mav for like two months.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> Dre...Pops has been a Mav for like two months.


 So what, those ratings are at the least usually done in August...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, yeah, I thought you thought Pops was still a FA.


----------

